# 2022 Hurst, (Fort Worth) Texas 26th annual bicycle SWAP MEET October 15, 2022



## sm2501 (Aug 1, 2022)

26th Annual Bicycle Swap meet, Hurst, Texas. Saturday October 15, 2022


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice !!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## irontri (Sep 12, 2022)

sm2501 said:


> 26th Annual Bicycle Swap meet, Hurst, Texas. Saturday October 15, 2022View attachment 1673020



Thanks for posting this.

I'll be there with a full cargo trailer, tent, tables, custom Felt beach cruisers, stock Felt beach cruisers, and tons of road/tri and cruiser parts.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 29, 2022)

Who's coming? What are you bringing? What do you need se we all know what to bring?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 29, 2022)

Im
Coming with Cash


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 29, 2022)

Im bringing a little bit of everything, mostly BMX this year, Stingray, random parts, toys, new, old, rusty....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 7, 2022)

Yeap !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice weather in Texas 
Every one enjoy


----------



## tacochris (Oct 13, 2022)

Still planning to be there as of now as long as my truck and schedule acts correctly between now and then.  Im bringing a lot of antique and patina and smalls like chain guards and stuff like that.  Im bringing a ratty 52 black phantom for sale/trade and a ratty 47 DX.  DX has the guard on it currently but a stick seatpost.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 13, 2022)

Wish I could go just to meet you guys! That trip would be an over-nighter for me...impossible with no one to watch the Hell Hounds....


----------



## tacochris (Oct 13, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Wish I could go just to meet you guys! That trip would be an over-nighter for me...impossible with no one to watch the Hell Hounds....



Trust me its nearly a 4 hour drive for me and probably not the best time for a road trip so I get it.....


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 13, 2022)

It’s definitely a far trip for a lot of us! Luckily I’m only 3hrs but I have no other events to look forward to here in Texas so I wouldn’t miss it. I’m dragging my daughter there so look for the miserable 9 year old 🤣 🤣. I hope you all can make it, I’d like to meet everyone I have not met yet!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 14, 2022)

Loading up now. It’s hot 🥵


----------



## irontri (Oct 14, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> It’s definitely a far trip for a lot of us! Luckily I’m only 3hrs but I have no other events to look forward to here in Texas so I wouldn’t miss it. I’m dragging my daughter there so look for the miserable 9 year old 🤣 🤣. I hope you all can make it, I’d like to meet everyone I have not met yet!



Hey, I’ll have a miserable 10 yr old daughter there too! They can commiserate!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 15, 2022)

Have fun guys, please take some pics for us 🙂
A Texan CABErs group photo would be fantastic!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 15, 2022)

..


----------



## irontri (Oct 15, 2022)

About 30 sellers and a handful of looky lews. Beautiful day too!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 15, 2022)

I’ll try to take some pics, I’ve been so busy talking with friends!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 15, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I’ll try to take some pics, I’ve been so busy talking with friends!



Tom was busy buying stuff, while he had his daughter cruising around telling him stop buying dad ….LOL


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 15, 2022)

I had planned on being there, but I had to go up to central Oklahoma to get a bike this morning.

A war time Schwinn, I will post it in a thread later.







If @tacochris is up here, message me


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m the worst CABEr ever. Didn’t get any pics. To busy buying all the TOC stuff I could find and getting yelled at by my Daughter to stop spending money!😂🤣🤣


----------

